# FL Deputy Killed



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*How many of us do checks on the elderly, be careful.*

Marion deputy shot, killed

Published February 07. 2004 4:32PM

By AUSTIN L. MILLER
Staff Writer

PINE RUN -- A K-9 sheriff's deputy was shot and killed by a 74-year-old man after deputies went to the man's residence to conduct a well-being check.

The elderly man, who was being checked on by deputies, was also killed, said sheriff's deputies and Florida Department of Law Enforcement investigators who are trying to piece together what happened at 9030 S.W. 104th Place.

A somber Sheriff Ed Dean was surrounded by sheriff's deputies, Ocala Police Department officers, families, friends and loved ones as he told reporters that Deputy Brian Litz "died doing what's right."

The homeowner who died in the shooting was identifed as 74-year-old Ivan Gotham.

"We suffered a terrible loss here," Dean said.

At the press conference, Dean said the Sheriff's Office communication center received a call from Gotham's son. The man asked the dispatcher if deputies could do a well- being check on his father. The call, which reportedly was made at 12:07 p.m., and was dispatched at 12:12 p.m.

The neighborhood in southwest Marion County, is an 55-and-older community of neat, well-maintained manufactured homes.

For complete coverage, see Sunday's edition of the


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Wow...thats such a tragedy!! My condolences to the families involved.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

what a shame.


----------

